# Can Golf Balls Really Help With Your Slice?



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all, I'm new around here and just picked up the sport again after about 12-14 years. I feel like I'm doing okay for not playing in such a long time and I'm starting to get my slice under control but I was wondering if/what would be a good ball to assist me in my conquest? Any ideas, and thanks in advance!


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I, as a beginner, prefer hitting only the same brand of ball. This ensures, at least in my head, that there is one less constant in the game. Obviously, hitting at a driving range is a separate issue.

I have found balls that have less spin or 'distance balls' to have less slice. 

Lastly, what is great for a Professional or advanced golfer, may not be necssary for the beginner or 'born again golfer', like yourself.

Here is Consumer reports take on balls:
ConsumerReports.org - Golf balls 5/06: New golf balls, Top Flite golf balls


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To be brutally honest, the ball wont make a blind bit of difference, if you have a slice you have a slice - work on your swing with a pro to get rid of it.

Best of luck


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

hey thanks guys, i am currently working with a pro, and figured i'd get an opinion on here to see what you guys think, and to make sure he isn't trying to sell me pointless crap


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Dont get me wrong, there are 'good' balls on the market, but none that can cure a slice magically. 

What I meant was, instead of spending $$$ on a certain make of good balls, you would be better off putting that money into lessons which by the sounds of it is what you are doing.

Have fun working on your game, if you can keep a sense of humour about your game now and keep it through improving, it will do you the power of good in the future.


----------



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

one_focused_svt said:


> Hello all, I'm new around here and just picked up the sport again after about 12-14 years. I feel like I'm doing okay for not playing in such a long time and I'm starting to get my slice under control but I was wondering if/what would be a good ball to assist me in my conquest? Any ideas, and thanks in advance!




A slice my friend, is caused by an open club face @ contact. I would apportion the blame more on trying to hit the ball too hard than the brand of the ball you are using.

Dave.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

Any tips to help me keep that club head closed? My teacher is giving me lessons but more help is always welcomed, thanks in advance!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Make sure your grip isnt too weak, keep it in your mind on your backswing that you are trying to keep the face closed.


----------



## Rooky (Sep 27, 2006)

I might be wrong in saying this as i have just started the game myself, but a lad that i play with sugested to me that i moved my grip round abit. This is proberly just a short term solution but it has worked for me well sometimes. But he did say to me that is would be best to go and have some lessons.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

An hour long lesson is worth more than any golf ball you can buy.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Distance balls will reduce slices, but so will high end balls. It's the ones inbetween, the 20-35 dollars a dozen balls the slice the most.

P.S. Welcome back to the game!:thumbsup:


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome back  ! As I said in a new thread, I am currently thinking about going to the ESPN Golf School, any thoughts?


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

no man balls dont do anything i use pro v ones and there 5 dollars a ball and i have slice


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I couldnt see how a ball would help your slice


----------



## magichat (Oct 20, 2006)

i just got rid of my slice completely, and i think i did it by pushing my hips left when i swing instead of turning them. also, make sure your vs are good before you hit everytime.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> To be brutally honest, the ball wont make a blind bit of difference, if you have a slice you have a slice


True but, a harder ball will get rid of some of the sideways spin. Softer ball = more spin, harder ball = little spin. Try playing a topflite or a hard maxfli, i have found that those balls are the hardest and have the least spin...:thumbsup:


----------



## Elvis56 (Oct 23, 2006)

More loft on your driver wilkl help mitigate side spin more than a ball switch.Try the SQ Lucky 13 and see if that doesn't help your slice.


----------



## Elvis56 (Oct 23, 2006)

More loft on your driver will help mitigate side spin more than a ball switch.Try the SQ Lucky 13 and see if that doesn't help your slice.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

A slice is caused by a combination of an open face at impact, and/or an over the top swing plane. No golf ball will cure your slice but a distance ball that spins less will reduce it, they are cheaper than the premium golf balls, give them a try and continue with your lessons. Good luck


----------



## Golferguy (Oct 24, 2006)

Only a corrected swing can "cure" a slice. But I've heard some good things about the Nike Mojo II. Anyone else read or heard anything about this ball?


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

nope, what does it do? less spin on misshits?


----------

